# What is the best size gas tank for a flats boat



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My '97 flats boat has a 39 gal. tank that has holes in it so I have had it taken out from under the floor. I am planing on putting a 21 gal. Aluminum tank in and started thinking what is average when u don't go out of sight of land. My boat has a DF140 Suzuki and is 18.5 long


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Standard when your boat was designed was 10 gallons per cylinder, but that was 2 stroke days. None the less, your 4 stroke will still burn 14 gallons per hour at WOT, same as a 2 stroke. 21 gallons isn't going to give you much range; you can always underfill a big tank, but you can't overfill a small tank....


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I drive at about 30 mph unless I am running from a storm not WOT and if I go to 21 gal that will save weight and with gas prices I will not be full all the time


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Your boat,your choice. Hopefully it won't come back to haunt you.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Bobber I agree with that


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I had a 12 gallon and replaced it with an 8.5 because I never use more than 5 gallons on real long trips and usual trips I only burn 3 gallons all day. If I ever need the extra fuel I can carry two 4 gallon tanks.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

One that is big enough to get you home


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

If you can't use the space for anything else I would replace it with the largest tank that will fit.

Having to refill the boat with fuel every day on a multiple day fishing trip could be eliminated.

Plus fuel prices at marinas is typically much higher than off the water.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I will put the 21 gal in cause I don't drive fast and to save some weight. I have spent way to much on restoring this boat so after buying 2 live well pumps I am done. A new plastic tank would cost over $500. My story on this boat will be a new thread as soon as I can post pictures when it is done. I bought this boat June 7 2013 and have not had it on plane yet. The 150 broke before we went 100 yds.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

What is the best size gas tank for a flats boat?

3 gallons for me!


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

45 gallons. It's hard to burn under 10 gallons in a day, don't need to fill up as often!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> I will put the 21 gal in cause I don't drive fast and to save some weight. I have spent way to much on restoring this boat *so after buying 2 live well pumps I am done*. A new plastic tank would cost over $500. My story on this boat will be a new thread as soon as I can post pictures when it is done. I bought this boat June 7 2013 and have not had it on plane yet. The 150 broke before we went 100 yds.


Huh? 2 $100 livewell pumps and that is too much?    ;D

Seriously the difference in weight of an empty 39 gallon tank versus a 21 gallon tank is not that much - rough calculation says 15 pounds of aluminum. I would rather have the capacity and not need it than have to carry jerry cans for longer trips.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol if replacing 2 livewell pumps for $100 is the straw that broke the camels back you might as well list the boat for sale.
Why not just put the same size tank it came with?
If you end up putting some small tank in it now, one day when you go to sell the boat you may have a hard time


----------



## jackson98 (Feb 15, 2013)

what type of boat do you have, their are pros and cons to having a larger tank on board the boat. weight your options do you want a longer fuel range or do you want more space and less draft...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> > I will put the 21 gal in cause I don't drive fast and to save some weight. I have spent way to much on restoring this boat *so after buying 2 live well pumps I am done*. A new plastic tank would cost over $500. My story on this boat will be a new thread as soon as I can post pictures when it is done. I bought this boat June 7 2013 and have not had it on plane yet. The 150 broke before we went 100 yds.
> 
> 
> Huh? 2 $100 livewell pumps and that is too much?    ;D
> ...


I have the weight difference at 108 pounds (39-21x6)


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

you do not have to fill your tank fully...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Empty tank weight Permit. You will have the option to fill it up completely or partially with a larger tank. It's not an all or nothing proposition.


----------

